# ADV - Ardiden Limited



## rapture2002ca (5 November 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to these boards but I couldn't find anything on Eldore Mining. They are a gold explorer and have recently acquired some licences in Fiji.

Does anyone know more about this company or where it could be headed? It's been in a downturn for a while and was wondering if it may turnaround anytime soon.

Cheers


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 January 2011)

*Re: EDM - ElDore Mining Corporation*

Some movement recently. I think drilling results are due soon.


----------



## System (4 December 2014)

On December 4th, 2014, Stratos Resources Limited (SAT) changed its name and ASX code to Ardiden Limited (ADV).


----------



## Purd2 (17 November 2015)

This company is currently drilling in Canada for graphite. TOP quality graphite...do some home work people WAY under the radar.


----------



## Purd2 (10 March 2016)

Purd2 said:


> This company is currently drilling in Canada for graphite. TOP quality graphite...do some home work people WAY under the radar.




Pity no one took any notice of me!!! Have a look at the chart of this little beauty...and since I posted they acquired a nearby lithium mine. Do some research.


----------



## Purd2 (8 April 2016)

Purd2 said:


> Pity no one took any notice of me!!! Have a look at the chart of this little beauty...and since I posted they acquired a nearby lithium mine. Do some research.




When are the people on this forum going to check out ADV???  LOLOL


----------



## Joe Blow (8 April 2016)

Purd2 said:


> When are the people on this forum going to check out ADV???  LOLOL




Hi Purd, could you please outline for others what you see as being the primary driver of share price growth for ADV? You seem to have taken quite a bullish stance on this company. It would be nice to hear why in a little more detail.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Purd2 (19 April 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Purd, could you please outline for others what you see as being the primary driver of share price growth for ADV? You seem to have taken quite a bullish stance on this company. It would be nice to hear why in a little more detail.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I don't often come to this forum. I was just wondering why no-one was interested in an Aussie company with both graphite and lithium in Canada. Not only that but a bit of research will show the quality of both to be VERY good. Cheers. Have you studied the chart of this company since I first posted?


----------



## Nortorious (12 June 2016)

ADV could be set for a run if it clears 0.053ish. 

Just came out of a small cap raising exercise and on the weekly, looks mildly bullish. Await the break....


----------



## Nortorious (6 July 2016)

Nortorious said:


> ADV could be set for a run if it clears 0.053ish.
> 
> Just came out of a small cap raising exercise and on the weekly, looks mildly bullish. Await the break....
> 
> ...




The ADV trade didn't eventuate and luckily, my stop loss took me out at around 0.04. The stock has now dropped back to 0.025 and is a long way off being a buy again...


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Cam019 said:


> 3 entries today:
> 
> ADV @ $0.021
> 
> View attachment 108538



Respectfully nice timing on your Tuesday entry. (Thursday today)


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Apparently they want to drill for monsters lurking under the ground.... from announcement today. Good find Cam.


----------



## peter2 (19 October 2020)

ADV - missed it by that much.  I put in a limit buy at 0.034 but price opened 0.035 and went higher. 

I liked the bullish weekly bar. I wonder if the HappyCat outbid me on the open. Hmm.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> I wonder if the HappyCat outbid me on the open



I wouldn't think so. Skates strategies generally don't go below the 5 cent mark, to my knowledge.
ADV up nicely, unfortunate to miss the boat.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2021)

Interesting bar and movement today. A wait see job whether it amounts to anything.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Big volume and move today, no apparent catalyst.


----------



## Stockbailx (23 June 2021)

__





						ASX Announcements - Ardiden Limited
					






					www.ardiden.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

Noticed this one on the rise recently. Doesn't seem to have had news catalyst either...🧐


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

_from elsewhere _(don't know how much it will help)

Ardiden Ltd’s newly appointed Chair Bruce McFadzean describes the ASX-listed, Canadian-focused, gold junior as operating in “_gorilla country_” referencing the size and calibre of its neighbours in the gold-rich province of Ontario. Indeed, Ardiden’s Pickle Lake Gold Project is just down the road from mines operated by the likes of Evolution Mining, Newmont Mining and Barrick Gold.

New mines are also emerging nearby, such as Great Bear Resources’ Dixie discovery, believed to be up to ten million ounces of high-grade resource. The Toronto based Kinross Gold Mining Corporation has just made a bid of C$1.8 billion to acquire Great Bear, which has been diligently working an exploration program since 2018. Great Bear shares have soared more than fifty-fold in that period, on the back of a drill  program and exploration strategy that’s similar to what  Ardiden has planned next door at Pickle Lake.



> "_Ardiden ticks all the boxes of being in the right assets, in the right commodity and the right jurisdiction_,” says McFadzean, a 40-year industry veteran who played a key role in the merger of three ASX-listed companies to form Evolution Mining with Jake Klein. “_They’re in gorilla country and have worked diligently to achieve the necessary permitting, so there’s a real opportunity_.”




According to the Ontario Mining Association, there are no fewer than 20 gold producers with the province, accounting for 2.5 million ounces of Canada’s total annual production of six million ounces.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 January 2022)

ASX Announcement
10th Jan, 2022

Ardiden Limited (ASX: ADV) (“Ardiden” or “the Company”) is pleased to advise that veteran entrepreneur and experienced New York-based investor relations specialist Michelle Roth has been appointed an Independent Non-Executive Director of the Company, effective 10 January 2022.

She starts out with 6,273,472 securities as stated on initial directors interest.
I can't tell if these were owned before becoming a director, or received on achieving the position?

Volume average picking up slightly, SP picking up. I don't mind holding for a while, see where this goes long term.
Only a small holding and doesn't look like massive downside risk...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 January 2022)

The spin off GT1 has an announcement out also shown on ADV announcements.
SP moving. It's 11:10am ESDT and volume is at a 5 month high... may get interesting, or not?


----------



## Country Lad (17 January 2022)

Price moved on the back of GT1 announcement because ADV owns 13% of GT1.  GT1 up 9%, increasing the market cap by $9mil. ADV up 25% increasing the market cap by $65mil, so probably a little over- enthusiasm there by the red cordial brigade.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 January 2022)

Country Lad said:


> ADV up 25% increasing the market cap by $65mil, so probably a little over- enthusiasm there by the red cordial brigade.



I don't quite think it's the red cordial brigade doing this....






Needless to say, I'm all out (of love)


----------

